# Wind knocked over the hives...



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

A week ago Saturday we had some strong winds come through here. Enough to knock trees over and redecorate the front yard (see another post). We finally got the house yard and surrounding area somewhat cleaned up, so we went out back... OMG.... The wind moved 1 ton round bales of hay from one hill down and back up another hill!! Moved some through fences even. Knocked over three gravity wagons after moving them into the middle of the hay field...

And it knocked over the 5 hives we had out there along a fence line. I'm so thankful that DH went with me to pick them back up! Wish I had taken my camera so you could get the full effect. Thank goodness the trees that were down didn't land on the hives!!

It was interesting that the bees acted so differently from hive to hive. The hives with the worst damage, scattered, had the most nasty bees. The hives that were glued well and just knocked over before coming apart weren't all that testy. The taller hives we had to pull back over the fence box by box and then reassemble... lots of smoke.... on us as well as the bees. The easiest hive was on its side, so it was just a matter of pulling the bottom box back off (they had glued it back) and set it on the stand again, and then work our way to the top. It rained again last night, so hopefully the girls are happy again. The nice part of all of this was the ability to harvest honey while they were already aggravated. The bad part was that there wasn't all that much honey to harvest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

glad it all worked out for you. If it ever happens again try misting them with syrup to give them some thing to do instead of trying to be a royal pain.


 Al


----------

